

Khan Academy on 60 Minutes - jakek
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7401696n&tag=contentMain%3BcontentAux

======
moizsyed
Its amazing to see Sal Khan and Khan Academy getting all the press and
attention they're getting. Given they propelled the latest ed-tech
revolution... Codecademy, Udacity, Udemy, Coursera, Bloc, and countless other
startups owe a lot to Sal for a lot of inspiration.

Exciting times for life-long learners.

------
schwit
This will do wonders for the home-schoolers and allow kids to have flexible
school hours. You could also have all of the students in one big location and
only the teachers move as students need them, except for situations that
require specialized locations. ie gym, band, art, lunch.

~~~
sreyaNotfilc
I actually believe that this will be our future. Imagine having your kids grow
up in a world where you're learning with children around the world with the
best education possible. The cost of this school would be very low or even
free.

The cost of tuition and the continuation of the deterioration of the American
school system should raise giant red flags for anyone who's concerned about
our future as a society. Anyone with kids should be concerned. Luckily the
internet is not all about social networks. There's still an amazing repository
of information up for the grabs.

This is already happening informally with wikipedia and other wikis out there.
As a developer (after basic comp sci courses) a large portion of my education
is through online forums. If I can hold on to a steady job with information
found on the net, then something is indeed working.

I'm actually developing an art education site (www.artjutsu.com) and would
love to see how far it goes. I'm considering submitting to ycombinator, but
I'm the only one on this project. I see that they don't really like to fund a
project with only one member.

------
johnzimmerman
The segment on Khan Academy was a good one. Khan's vision of a free world-
class education seems like it has real potential at home and in school systems
if they adopt it. I wish it was around when I was a kid.

------
leot
I'm most excited to see them iterate on the videos themselves.

The videos are already excellent, of course, but there's incredible potential
to increase their production value. By combining a director's ability to grab
and hold on to viewer's attention, with the narrative power of a great writer,
hundreds of concepts could be explained in ways that were both subtle and
highly compelling.

... the thought of Khan Academy collaborating with, say, Pixar, sends shivers
down my spine.

------
hk_kh
I like Khan Academy.

However, the way the story is told:

"Hedge fund analyist makes something Gates' kids use"

seems staged.

I am probably wrong, life imitates art.

